# Datenbank Normalisierung



## Summe (15. Aug 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem und hoffe über euch mein Problem lösen zu können.

Die Datenbasis eines mittelständischen Unternehmens des Maschinenbaus soll
in einer Datenbank zentralisiert werden. Eine Analyse ergibt die folgende Feststellung:
Für alle Lieferanten des Unternehmens werden über die Lieferantennummer (Lfnr)
Informationen zum Namen und Firmensitz (Ort) aufrufbar. Jeder Lieferant hat einen Spediteur in Vertag, der die Lieferung des bestellten Materials an die Firmen übernimmt. Zu jedem Speditionsunternehmen gibt es eines Speditionsnummer (Spnr), über die die Bezeichnung (Spbez) des Speditionsunternehmen bestimmt werden kann.
Dabei kann eine Speditionsfirma bei mehreren Liederanten vertraglich gebunden sein. Jeder Lieferant bietet das durch uns benötigte Material zu seinem Preis an, wobei ein Material bei mehreren Lieferanten zu unterschiedlichen Preisen bestellt worden sein kann. Für ein benötigtes Material ist die Materialnummer (Matnr), seine Bezeichnung (Matbez) und die Liefermengeneinhheit (Lfme) erfasst. Dabie ist die Liefermengeneinheit für eine Materialart immer gleich.

Entwickeln Sie eine bessere Lösung indem Sie schrittweise den Prozess der Normalisierung von der ersten bis zur dritten Normalform durchführen???

Kann mir einer dabei helfen diese Datenbank in die Normalform zu bringen ???;(

Viele Grüße Summe


----------



## aquila (15. Aug 2009)

Wo liegt den das Problem?
Oder sollen wir dir eine fertige Lösung geben?


----------



## Summe (15. Aug 2009)

Wenn du das machen willst. Das soll mir egal sein.

Viele Grüße 
Summe


----------



## maki (15. Aug 2009)

In die Hausaufgaben Ecke verschoben...


----------



## aquila (15. Aug 2009)

Normalform


----------



## Vayu (17. Aug 2009)

1. Nachlesen was die Normalformen sind
2. Selbst probieren
3. Bei Problemen wieder hier fragen


----------

